# Hurghada - actual situation ?



## Andreas Kreutz (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all, 
is there anyone living in Hurghada? I would like to know how the actual situation is. Still no tourists?


----------



## speedwing (Aug 5, 2009)

Andreas Kreutz said:


> Hi all,
> is there anyone living in Hurghada? I would like to know how the actual situation is. Still no tourists?


Hi, I live in Hurghada and have for over a year, there have been no problems here, yes, the banks closed for a week, yes we had no interenet for week....that was our biggest upheavel, but our biggest threat is no tourists!! shops, restauraunts, hotels are closing by the day...the only toursists who are brave enough to come over stay hotel bound...no need!!!!


----------



## Andreas Kreutz (Feb 19, 2011)

speedwing said:


> Hi, I live in Hurghada and have for over a year, there have been no problems here, yes, the banks closed for a week, yes we had no interenet for week....that was our biggest upheavel, but our biggest threat is no tourists!! shops, restauraunts, hotels are closing by the day...the only toursists who are brave enough to come over stay hotel bound...no need!!!!


Hm, that is bad... But I saw the travel agencies sell holidays in Egypt again - the first should come in march.
Do you know something about the political progress, i mean who will be the next government?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Andreas Kreutz said:


> Hm, that is bad... But I saw the travel agencies sell holidays in Egypt again - the first should come in march.
> Do you know something about the political progress, i mean who will be the next government?


LOL......he's an expat not a fortune teller.


----------



## Andreas Kreutz (Feb 19, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> LOL......he's an expat not a fortune teller.


I think, people, they live in the country have more information and feeling about the situation. If you speak with the residents, you can much better identify what way the people want to go...
I just hope they do not vote for some radicals.


----------

